# How many Tanks do you have?



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Going with (I think) Pyr's theme... Instead of the size of your tank, lets simplify things. How many tanks do you have simply? No stock, no equipment, no sizes.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

10 tanks running.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

18 or 19 tanks, but currently only 8 up and running


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yup poll applies to running tanks only, no back ups


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

So most of us seem to keep under 10 running at a time... I wonder how good of a thing that really is lol. We need to keep at least 100 running at once to be classified as obsessed I guess


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

As soon as I get my next stand setup for my breeding rack, I'll have 7 more tanks running after my current 8. I also need to setup my new 90. So in the next few weeks, I will have 16 tanks running, but 9 of them will be for breeding and 2 of them are for growing plants


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I got a kick out of the "unrealistic" next to the 20+ option. 
I have friends who at last count (a couple months ago) were up to 83 tanks. All running and the majority of which are in the 75 gallon range. I should see if they'd let post pics of their basement


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I sure hope they are a breeder with 83 tanks


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I have 30 some, my list is in the size thread, I am looking be getting more soon to


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

17 atm....unrealistic is less than 3


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

lol not really, new members may have just 1 tank  I'm shocked that 4 ppl have 20+ tank, and very pleased... I'd love to have tanks galore set up, if only my fiance would put up with them... and I had the money ahhaha


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

how do you guys take care of so many tanks? Water changes? Automated or something?


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

I have 115 tanks running.

I once sat at a table at an American Cichlid Association dinner with 6 other hobbyists. Only one person at the table had less tanks than me.

There are many people in Ontario with more than 20 tanks running. Some are breeders. Some show fish. Other like me just keep fish as pets. I have many fish that are over 20 years old. The reason in some cases is because I did not crowd them.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

115 tanks running?! Holy crap!!!! You must have either a spare garage or a huge basement lol.

And to answer your question Zfarsh, usually people dedicate a few hours. I don't know how many people use a Python to do water changes but I usually do for my Dad's tanks. I sort of made my own Python for my house using a water pump and tubing. Same principal.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I need to tweek my hose system, need some new longer ones. Right now I drain into a large container that holds 20 gal or so and I have to drag it across the floor a bit and then drain it into a drain hole. I use a hose for refilling. I put some stress coat in at the start and end of adding water.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

well, i use a pyton, but already spend a few hours for the two tanks that need the water changes weekly. Unfortunately, due to low space available, i cant understock my tanks... Also, feeding the 4 tanks takes some time too every day. Thus why it is hard for me to imagine 115 tanks. On the other hand, i could understock many of the tank if i did have larger and more tanks , thus keeping the fish happier, and live longer.

Which type of fish do you have that lived more than 20 years? Can you give me some details, i am really inspired by your story. Can you tell me about the stocking level, as in how many and in what size tank.

Also, I imagine all your tanks must be drilled at back to have a more automated water change, though i would like to know how often the water is changed, and is the new water treated at all, or is it tap. I cant imagine using a pyton for so many tanks...

Honestly, any further details on such system and the secret to keep fish alive so long is mucho appreciated.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Arapaimag is The Fish Master and that's not saying enough I'm not kidding!!! 

If you guys search a little you'll understand why

I currently have 10 and won't ever be adding more. I enjoy keeping this many and when I had more than this it (a lot more) it became more of a job then a hobby to me. 
I promised my self if I buy new ones they'll only be bought to replace smaller ones that will be sold or given away.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

What arapaimag didn't say was one of his tanks is 52000 gallons!

Sent by little green men....


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

but that is like 3 x typical swim pools!!!!


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Currently only 6 . I've met some members that blow that outta the water. Actually every member i've met lol.

One i went to have in the region of 60 tanks around 60+ gallons

another has about 35-40 

and a guy I bought my fishroom tank from has are you ready for this..........


200+ tanks running at his house. I saw about 85 in his garage.


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

There only seems to be a few people with a bad case of MTS


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I honnestly didnt think that many people would that many tanks, this certainly opened my mind alot.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I assume everyone with 10 or more tanks is breeding.

A basic list of the types of tanks

community
semi aggressive
SA cichlid
African cichlid
shrimp
hospital
quarantine
Betta
goldfish

For the most part after a couple of each of these you are probably a breeder


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Probably not Pyr. I've got what 8? I don't breed I just enjoy the fishies.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

i have got to see pictures of all the setups!
and for those with 10+ tanks... id also like to know how much your electric/water bills are LOL


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I only have one tank I breed fish in the rest are just to enjoy them.
75 gallon Geophagus tank


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

I have only been once to a house of a breeder, in burlington, and couldnt believe my eyes with the amount of tanks, and even brought my wife in so she would believe me, but i dont know how many tanks, maybe 50.. Now i see there are alot of people that are doing the same, and much more tanks even, and some are not even breeders / resellers. That is incredible, and sure wouldnt mind that when i retire, other than traveling, this seems like the perfect dream to me, 20 +tanks, some of which would only be used for doing Amano type aquascaping , other for fish. The Aquascaping alone should keep me busy for a looooong time, and is probably my favorate part!!!


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

zfarsh said:


> I have only been once to a house of a breeder, in burlington, and couldnt believe my eyes with the amount of tanks, and even brought my wife in so she would believe me, but i dont know how many tanks, maybe 50.. Now i see there are alot of people that are doing the same, and much more tanks even, and some are not even breeders / resellers. That is incredible, and sure wouldnt mind that when i retire, other than traveling, this seems like the perfect dream to me, 20 +tanks, some of which would only be used for doing Amano type aquascaping , other for fish. The Aquascaping alone should keep me busy for a looooong time, and is probably my favorate part!!!


EXACTLY! i admire the passion we all have for this hobby!!
since i have a whole 75 gallon for just shrimp, I would aquascape several and collect all kinds of shrimp! theeennnnn id probably collect SA cichlids and other predators!

so again... id like to know the heating/water setup for a 50+ tank setup..


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

macKRAZY said:


> i have got to see pictures of all the setups!
> and for those with 10+ tanks... id also like to know how much your electric/water bills are LOL


Hydro is $430 per month
Our water is not yet metered....need to downsize when this is implemented.
I work to support my addic....err...hobby


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Running 6 tanks, all with big heaters in a cold basement. My bill was 180 last month for hydro. Haven't gotten a water bill since my tank expansion.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd love to have 10+ tanks running, but I wouldn't bother... At some point, the hobby would become more of a job then a hobby. I just downgraded my collection last night actually. 2 Lizard set ups gone, adopted them out... Just too damn expensive lol


----------

